# PC Aufrüsten für Battlefield 3 etc.



## PHAZERON (25. Oktober 2011)

*PC Aufrüsten für Battlefield 3 etc.*

Hallo Leute,
so langsam aber sicher möchte ich meinen PC mal wieder
aufrüsten hab aber nich wirklich so viel  Ahnung davon.
Meine aktuellen Specs:

ASUS P5N64 WS Pro
MSI GTX 280
Corsair DDR-1600 DIMM 8GB
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 4x3,00GHz
900W Tagan PipeRock BZ

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich wenn ich nur die Grafikkarte
wechseln müsste, hatte da so ne GTX 580 im Sinn:
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII 2DIS 1536MD5 1536MB GDDR5 PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber reicht das oder muss auch ein neuer Prozessor her?
Wie gesagt ich kenn mich da nich so wirklich aus ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2011)

Der Prozessor sollte noch reichen, obwohl natürlich ein modernerer Prozessor NOCH mehr Spieleleitung bringen würde - aber Grafikkarte Aufrüsten reicht erstmal, zumal Battlefield wegen der Konsolen-Lauffähigkeit bei der CPU keine Wunderdinge benötigt, für die PC-Version aber bei der Grafik dann viel Grafikkartenpower braucht, wenn man die für den PC deutlich bessere Grafik auch nutzen will. 

Eine GTX 580 wäre zwar recht stark, ist aber an sich völlig überteuert. Die ist nur etwa 10-15% besser als die GTX 570, welche Du schon für 260€ bekommst. Und die ist wiederum nur ca 10-15% besser als die GTX 560 Ti, die man ab 180€ bekommen kann. Kannst auch mal den Artikel hier anschauen: Grafikkarten für Battlefield 3 und andere Grafik-Hits: Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen für Karten von 80 bis 400 Euro - Erinnerung


Und guck auch mal speziell zu BF3 die ersten Benchmarks: Battlefield 3: 11 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test - Update [Benchmarks des Tages] - radeon, battlefield 3, geforce

Da ist die GTX 580 nur 10% besser als die GTX 570, kostet aber ca. 140€ ~ 50% mehr, wenn man bei beiden den billigsten Preis eines seriösen shops nimmt. Preise siehe auch hier GTX 580 Preisvergleich und hier GTX 570 Preisvergleich

Und im Vergleich zur GTX 560 Ti ist die GTX 580 zwar ca 25% besser, kostet aber mehr als das doppelte... Preise GTX 560 Ti: Preisvergleich

Da ist dann eben auch die Frage: lieber das Geld sparen und ein Paar minimale Abstriche bei der Grafik machen, die man eh im SPiel nicht wahrnimmt, oder will man dann doch so viel Geld ausgeben, nur um zu "wissen", dass die Details alle sehr hoch gewählt sind und es trotzdem sauber läuft?

Da würd ICH lieber "nur" eine GTX 560 kaufen und dann halt wenn nötig 1-2 "Knaller"-Spiele früher eine neue Karte kaufen, als es mit der GTX 580 nötig wäre. Allein vom eingesparten Geld kriegst Du dann, wenn es mal soweit ist, vermutlich schon eine bessere Karte, als die GTX 580 es jetzt ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Oktober 2011)

Der prozessor sollte an sich EIGENTLICH reichen
Am sinnvollsten wäre da ne neue Karte, entweder diese ASUS oder eine Gainward Phantom
beide sind gut gekühlt, leise und später gut übertaktbar, wobei die 580 keine besonders gute OC-Effizienz hat...
vielleicht werden die vom Proz auch n bisschen ausgebremst

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 1536MB DDR5
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD

Wie sieht es denn mit deinem Budget aus???
Ich würde noch 250-300 Euro drauflegen und einen i5er und ein übertaktungsfähiges mainboard nehemn, irgendwann musst du sowieso aufrüsten 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro (B3) Sockel 1155, ATX
evtl. noch hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Oktober 2011)

Dein RAM ist ja DDR3 oder???
Ansonsten passt alles...


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Oktober 2011)

die cpu reicht dicke, ich hab nur einen q6600@3,2ghz mit ner gtx 480, und die langweilt sich auch nie. (und die bf3 alpha/beta lief gut)

aber ne gtx580, das seh ich als fehler.

wie herb sagt: entweder gtx 570 oder gtx 560 TI (wobei ICH eher die gtx 570 nehmen würde  ) zB die hier: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 DS HD, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (012-P3-1577) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

und die gesparten 120euro legst du zur seite, für das ivybridge update (mit der cpu kannst du sandybridge überspringen)


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir grade bei der ivy bridge sind....



> und die gesparten 120euro legst du zur seite, für das ivybridge UPDATE



brauch man dann bei den 1155 Boards nur ein update für die ivy bridge oder muss man sich da ein neues board anschaffen???


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Oktober 2011)

DAS weis noch keiner 

aber zur zeit hat er ja noch s775


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

Also jetzt mal zusammengefasst:

Ich würde einfach mal warten bis die Ivy Bridge rauskommt.
Deine GTX 580 kannst du dir kaufen die wird später dann zu deinem neuen system gut passen
eine 570er täte es aber auch


----------



## PHAZERON (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok vielen dank erstmal für eure Tipps  ich werd dann wahrscheinlich zu ner GTX 570 greifen


----------

